# مُعينًا نظيره



## candy shop (24 يونيو 2008)

مُعينًا نظيره..!

"وقال الرب الإله: ليس جيدًا أن يكون آدم وحده، فأصنع له مُعينًا نظيره"(تك18:2).
رأى الله أنه ليس جيدًا أن يعيش آدم وحده دون شخص آخَر من نوعه يُخرِجه من عزلته، ويؤنس وحدته، ويكمِّل إنسانيته. فخلق الله حواء لآدم لتصير معينًا نظيره.
* ولكن.. ما مفهوم وما مدلول هذا التناظر بين الرَّجُل والمرأة؟..ا
لنظيران شخصان متساويان في القيمة الإنسانية رغم اختلافهما في الخصائص والصِّفات، ويجمعهما مجال واحد. وهما نِدّان، أي على نفس المستوى من الرُقي.
فالرَّجُل والمرأة متساويان في القيمة الإنسانية، ورغم اختلافهما في الصفات إلاّ أن هذا الاختلاف يُحقق التكامل فيما بينهما.. فالصفة الواحدة توجَد في الرَّجُل بنمط، وتوجَد في المرأة بنمط آخر. فهناك العقلية الرجولية والعقلية الأنثوية، ومعًا يحققان التكامل في التفكير وصُنع القرارات. والرَّجُل والمرأة نِدّان، أي يسيران معًا على قدم المساواة دون أن يشعر أي منهما بأفضليته على الآخر.. ومن الأخطاء الشائعة أن تُستخدَم كلمة "نِدّ" بمعنى شخص منافس، بينما هي تعني لغويًا شخصًا على نفس المستوى مع آخَر.. وهي في علاقة الرَّجُل والمرأة تعني أن ينظر كل منهما إلى الآخَر كشخص حُرّ فريد، مهم بحدّ ذاته، له احترامه وله كرامته.
هذا يعني أنه إن كانت المرأة معينًا نظير الرَّجُل، فالرَّجُل أيضًا معين نظير المرأة، حيث كلمة "نظير" بمعناها الصحيح تجعل كلاً منهما معينًا ومساندًا للآخر.

* ما قيمة التناظر بين الرَّجُل والمرأة؟

على المستوى الاجتماعي العام نجد أن معاملة المرأة كنظير للرَّجُل، يساهم بشكل واضح في رُقِي المجتمع وتقدُّمه.. لذلك ارتقت المجتمعات التي أتاحت للمرأة فرص التعليم والمشاركة في الحياة العملية والاجتماعية، بينما تخلّفت مجتمعات اعتبرت المرأة أقل عقلاً أو أقل قدرة من الرَّجُل، إذ حُرِمت هذه المجتمعات من نصف القدرات الإنسانية المتمثّلة في المرأة.
أمّا على مستوى الحياة الزوجية، فإن نظرة أيّ من الزوجين إلى الآخر نظرة دونية تؤدِّي إلى حرمان الكيان الزوجي من نصف الإمكانيات المتاحة.. فلا يَصلُح أن يقوم الزواج على عمود واحد بدلاً من عمودين، هذا بالإضافة إلى أن تسلُّط أحد الطرفين على الآخر يؤدِّي إلى شرخ الكيان الزوجي.
لقد أسَّس الرب الإله "الجسد الواحد" على المحبّة والتناظُر، ومن يُعارِض الإرادة الإلهية بأن يقيم من نفسه سيّدًا على الآخَر يتسلّط عليه ويتحكّم فيه وفق هواه، فإنه بالنهاية يجد نفسه مع شخصية شاعرة بالظلم، مما يُضعِف الحياة الزوجية ويهدِّد "الجسد الواحد" الذي لا يقوم إلا على المحبة الباذلة وروح التناظر.. وهذا صوت بولس الرسول إلى كل زوجين "مقدِّمين بعضكم بعضًا في الكرامة"(رو10:12)، إذ "أن الرَّجُل ليس من دون المرأة، ولا المرأة من دون الرَّجُل في الرب"(1كو11:11).

وهذه رسالة إلى كل شاب وشابة،
وكل زوج وزوجة:

لقد زرع الرب الإله منذ البدء روح التناظُر بينكما، وأراد كُلٍ منكما أن يكون النصف المكمِّل للآخَر.. وإن كان الله ينظر إليكما كشخصين مُتناظرين مُتكافئين، لأنه هكذا خلقكما وهكذا أراد لكُما أن تعيشا بهذهِ الروح، أفما ينبغي عليكما أن ينظر كلّ منكما إلى الآخر بعيني الله..؟!

[بتصرُّف عن (نبذة(صوت حبيبي..!)


د/عادل حليم]​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مُعينًا نظيره*

ميرسى يا كاندى على الموضوع الهادف و الجميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## just member (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مُعينًا نظيره*

*انا بقرا للدوكتور عادل حليم كتير وعارف انة مبدع *
*شكرا لنقل ها الموضوع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## candy shop (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مُعينًا نظيره*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> ميرسى يا كاندى على الموضوع الهادف و الجميل
> ربنا يباركك



ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

على تشجيعك


----------



## candy shop (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مُعينًا نظيره*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *انا بقرا للدوكتور عادل حليم كتير وعارف انة مبدع *
> *شكرا لنقل ها الموضوع*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*



ميرسى اوى يا جوجو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## angellove (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مُعينًا نظيره*

لقد أسَّس الرب الإله "الجسد الواحد" على المحبّة والتناظُر،


----------



## candy shop (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مُعينًا نظيره*



angellove قال:


> لقد أسَّس الرب الإله "الجسد الواحد" على المحبّة والتناظُر،



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الحانوتى (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مُعينًا نظيره*

*ميرسى يا كاندى على الموضوع الجميل دا وربنا يعوض محبتك*​


----------



## candy shop (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مُعينًا نظيره*



الحانوتى قال:


> *ميرسى يا كاندى على الموضوع الجميل دا وربنا يعوض محبتك*​




شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## يوسف صلاح (25 يونيو 2008)

يسوع المسيح فادى الكل و ناصر الجميع و ايدة ريمت وجهة كل الناس و قلبة معنا دائما و  ملاكتة تحرصنا كل ليلة


----------



## يوسف صلاح (25 يونيو 2008)

مكن حد يساعندى انا فى واحد بيحبنى جدا وانا بحبة اكتر و دائما بى يحراسنى و يحمنى و كتابة راشدى الى الطريق المستقيم و ايدة الناعمة اريد ان المسة فى يوم من الايام و قلبة الحنون معى دائما....... 
عرفتو منين دة 
(يسوع المسيح فادى الكل)


----------



## وليم تل (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مُعينًا نظيره*

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## candy shop (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مُعينًا نظيره*



يوسف صلاح قال:


> يوسف صلاح قال:
> 
> 
> > مكن حد يساعندى انا فى واحد بيحبنى جدا وانا بحبة اكتر و دائما بى يحراسنى و يحمنى و كتابة راشدى الى الطريق المستقيم و ايدة الناعمة اريد ان المسة فى يوم من الايام و قلبة الحنون معى دائما.......
> ...


----------



## candy shop (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مُعينًا نظيره*



يوسف صلاح قال:


> مكن حد يساعندى انا فى واحد بيحبنى جدا وانا بحبة اكتر و دائما بى يحراسنى و يحمنى و كتابة راشدى الى الطريق المستقيم و ايدة الناعمة اريد ان المسة فى يوم من الايام و قلبة الحنون معى دائما.......
> عرفتو منين دة
> (يسوع المسيح فادى الكل)



اكيد لان ربنا احن منه مفيش

شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مُعينًا نظيره*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> على الموضوع الجميل
> مودتى​



شكراااااااااااااااا ليك يا وليم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (27 يونيو 2008)

ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع كاندى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فونتالولو (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مُعينًا نظيره*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
تعيش ايدك يا احل ماما كاندي الموضوع جميل وده كل عاده 
وتعيش ايدك وتمتعينا بكل موضوع من موضيعك الجميل _


----------



## candy shop (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مُعينًا نظيره*



happy Angel قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع كاندى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مُعينًا نظيره*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع
> تعيش ايدك يا احل ماما كاندي الموضوع جميل وده كل عاده
> وتعيش ايدك وتمتعينا بكل موضوع من موضيعك الجميل _



ميرسى على كلامك الجميل يا قمر

وحشتينى​


----------

